# If anyone can be helpful to my problem I would be greatful.



## weaponstech09 (19 Jan 2009)

I do have another thread in buy sell and trade but I thought this might help me a little more.

Hi my name is Chris and I am in the process of joining the 25 service battalion in toronto.I live in barrie and im looking for the old canadain combat webbing in any shape  with as many ammo pouches as possible i am going to cut the pouches to fit 2 -3 pound bricks. then with a fully loaded setup i will then start my long jog on the treadmill to get me in shape and ready for things to come. If anyone is getting rid of old combat webbing I would gladley take it i dont have alot of money but hope to make a carreer out of the military.Long time Goal of mine thanks for your time and plaese email me at darknight14_2001@hotmail.com or please leave some helpful tips on the subject.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Jan 2009)

I would really think long and hard about running with weight before you are even in. 

Any normal cardio-vascular fitness program will get you fit enough. There is too much risk of injury, plus the fact that you will be putting stress on your joints/skeletal system before it may be conditioned enough through military PT.

From someone with sore knees/back, trust me. The army will abuse your body enough. For now, just run, walk, and do body weight exercises (pushups, situps, pullups and dips). If you can run 5-8kms non-stop, at a decent speed, you will be fit enough.


----------



## chris_log (19 Jan 2009)

Save your money. 

Focus on the basics, weight training and cardio. There's no need to start running with weight especially in a service battalion...hehehe at this point.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2009)

Pointer:  Double posting is frowned upon here.


----------



## Sonnyjim (19 Jan 2009)

First, Piper....lol ;D Second I would take the other suggestions first on getting fit in other ways first and save the knee and joint crushing till you actually join. Third, if you are just keen on getting a vest, check out Beaver Surplus near Dundas (or by Yorkdale mall). They may have some stuff there that can help you out. They may not sell a whole one, but in bits in pieces you could put together for like 50 bucks or something. Still, I would avoid it.


----------

